# new set up, any sugesstions?



## jenandcoffee (May 3, 2008)

Hi there,
i was wondering if this is a good set up, if anybody has sugesstions, please let me know. i was also wondering if i can add more fish, and what types would be good?

i also have a question about my blood parrets, they seem to lose color often, are they sick? is the light to bright? or could it be the food i am feeding them? i try to mx it up- (tetra color bits,tetramin pro topical crisps, wardleycichlid pellets, african cichlid attact & once in a while frozen bio-pure bloodworms) or could it be this happens when they lay eggs?

i have a 90 gallon with:

3 blood parrots
1 cobalt zebra(metriaculima callainos)
1 yellowtail acei (pseudotropheus)









thanks Jenn


----------



## CichlidAndrew (Jun 29, 2005)

I would add a few more acei and cobalts. They are not really solitary fish.


----------



## pro zac (Apr 24, 2008)

dont want to sound rude but i think your background is way too much. i would paint it black or a dark blue.

but thats just my opinion


----------



## jenandcoffee (May 3, 2008)

i was more concerned with not having enough hiding places as they are big fish. i can't find decorations that they fit into anywhere. : )


----------



## pro zac (Apr 24, 2008)

well a cheap way is to do what i did and go to home depot buy 3 or 4 clay pots in the garden center and break them to make caves. they cost about a $1 to $2 so it is very cheap!
i tried cutting them evenly in half but it didnt work so i just used a hammer and as carefully as possible broke them, it worked quite easy. 
i added even more now then my pics show even some smaller ones that i didnt break at all, ill get some pics up in the next few days
any other q's?


----------



## jenandcoffee (May 3, 2008)

ahh i see what u did, thats a great idea, i'm gonna go out and buy some clay pots.


----------



## DemasoniLover (May 13, 2008)

pro zac said:


> dont want to sound rude but i think your background is way too much. i would paint it black or a dark blue.
> 
> but thats just my opinion


Sorry but I just have to agree here! Blue would probably look best if you want it to still be bright!


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

um :roll: get a blue background and also if you can change the gravel to crushcoral or sand I'll look much better, more natural :fish: also more hiding space with rocks.peace


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Hello! The botttom line is......a tank is only as beautiful as you think it is! For me, I like a natural look. No decorations, only rock and sand. Plants if warranted. Again, if you like the look of your tank, then enjoy it. You definetly don't need our approval!


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

> You definetly don't need our approval!


Very true. :thumb: 
I do have comment on your question:


> i also have a question about my blood parrets, they seem to lose color often, are they sick? is the light to bright? or could it be the food i am feeding them?


I believe the parrots are a softer, lower pH cichlid than the Malawi you have in there. 
They may be able to adapt to this water, tho.
Parrots may not be as robust as the mbuna, which may also cause the loss of color. 
This is just my 2cents.


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

If that is a 4 foot 90 gallon tank then those are some big fish.

Another idea to use for caves and hiding spots would be large diameter pvc fittings, 90's, T's, etc. You could then silicone smaller rocks to the outside of them to disguise them some so they don't look like pvc. :thumb:


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

Florida girl is right if you like how your tank look enjoy and take good care of those fish...water change 25% biweekly peace..


----------



## jenandcoffee (May 3, 2008)

the problem was i was not happy about my set up, but did not know what to do about it!! i'm not looking for approvals but sugestions are welcome!  i went out and bought some new things and like the set up better now. take a look at new pics. its a work in progress, nothing stays the same ever!

i went to 4 lfs trying to find some more acei and cobalts but nobody had any, and they won't take a special order for me... that sucks! i think another problem is their size, as my fish are pretty big (about 4 1/2 to 5 inches from head to tail) does anybody know if i was able to find some smaller ones, if this would be ok, or would they just get picked on by my big fish?

i live in canada, was wondering if ordering fish from online is a good idea? does anybody know of any reputable places as i have never done this before? to be honest, all the pets stores around me don't have much choices & as i am looking at all the profiles, i'm seeing some beautiful fish that i have never seen before and would love to get my hands on some!

Thanks Jenn


----------



## DemasoniLover (May 13, 2008)

I've had great luck with ordering fish online! But with the size of your fish I'd suggest you have a local pet shop order them for you specially! Because, most online retailers specialize in babies!

P.S. I do have to say that what little you did made a decent improvement! :thumb:


----------

